# Naples Pier



## buckeyes012006 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi, I just joined this site today. I live in Ohio and I am going to be in Naples at the end of October. Anyone know how the fishing is on the Naples Pier right now?


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*naples pier*

Better hurry, i hear they are going to close it. Might want to call first


----------



## buckeyes012006 (Oct 11, 2006)

Is is being closed because of the red tide?


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

That Sucks!


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

if it's closed, go up north to sanibel, fort myers pier, or matlacha bridge. I strongly suggest going to matlacha bridge for an afternoon and/or overnight trip. Awesome bridge fishing. I go there every year for a few weeks.


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*Last I heard*

the Naples pier isn't going to be closed. Some local residents were complaining of trash and vandalism during the night and wanted it closed after 11 pm. The city turned around and hired a midnight shift security guard to keep it open 24 hrs.


----------



## delude (Jul 6, 2006)

thank god for that. naples pier is great. I fished there last year and gt some really gd black drum from right underneath the pier quite close to the beach. I also had a mahoosive snook bt my tackle wasnt strong enough and I cdnt get it up to the pier.


----------

